# Site skin change (temporary)



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,

We are doing some maintenance on the site. We needed to set the site to its bare bones skin temporarily while this work is being done. Apologies for the intermittent down time but it should be sorted out soon.

-Philip


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hopefully the circular avatars are replaced by the square ones again, we already had circles for a while in the past and Lorian got rid of them because everyone bitched about them :lol: Physique photos just don't work as round avi's :mellow:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nWo said:


> Hopefully the circular avatars are replaced by the square ones again, we already had circles for a while in the past and Lorian got rid of them because everyone bitched about them :lol: Physique photos just don't work as round avi's :mellow:


 ^Seconded.

@vs-Admin is there a chance that on the mobile version the feature of a button at the bottom of the screen to jump to the top of the page could be enabled? I'm pretty sure it's a feature available since another forum I post on that looks pretty much identical does this. Thanks.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jesus this place is starting to look like the early days of the internet.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

...........and here's me clicking this thread thinking our -Phillip has a post jab infection and pip.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

"Temporary" is a vague concept around here in these days


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Thread/Topic Views are still fooked too


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

What's happening with this site? Are you tackling PHP & MYSQL before you do the front end? Sure could do with a nice new look.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

*bump*

There doesn't seem to be a lot of development going on with this site. What's up? @vs-Admin


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

sjacks said:


> *bump*
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a lot of development going on with this site. What's up? @vs-Admin


 the old admin sold us out, and the company that own this site now (VerticalScope) have been known to destroy many sites after they acquired them.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Lowkii said:


> the old admin sold us out, and the company that own this site now (VerticalScope) have been known to destroy many sites after they acquired them.


 That sucks. Sounds like a certain software company I know called EA games.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are doing some maintenance on the site. We needed to set the site to its bare bones skin temporarily while this work is being done. Apologies for the intermittent down time but it should be sorted out soon.
> 
> -Philip


 "temporarily"


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> "temporarily"


 hahaha I was actually thinking about that a while ago.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@vs-Admin anychance of getting our forum back to looking well um less basic


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the lack of response on our end. When the site was brought onto our network, notifications weren't getting through to us so we weren't aware we were getting pinged. I've been assigned to this site so I'll be looking after it personally. I've created a new section on the site so if issues occur in the future, you'll have a place to create a thread about it so it'll ping me right away so I can look into it. - https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/205-wedsite-help/

With regards to this thread, can you let me know exactly what is missing from the layout now and I'll create a ticket for our tech team to get to work on it?

Niall


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the lack of response on our end. When the site was brought onto our network, notifications weren't getting through to us so we weren't aware we were getting pinged. I've been assigned to this site so I'll be looking after it personally. I've created a new section on the site so if issues occur in the future, you'll have a place to create a thread about it so it'll ping me right away so I can look into it. - https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/205-wedsite-help/
> 
> ...


 Any chance of the avatar shape change discussed at the start of this thread?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@vs-Admin Niall the logo is wrong. If you want I am sure we could arrange a members buyout if you want rid of the place @vetranInsert other media  @AncientOldBloke @ILLBehaviour@IronJohnDoe


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> @vs-Admin Niall the logo is wrong. If you want I am sure we could arrange a members buyout if you want rid of the place @vetranInsert other media  @AncientOldBloke @ILLBehaviour@IronJohnDoe


 Depends on how far you want to bend the marketing before the truth rears its ugly head.

eg the marketing: We provide a service to connect people with male aesthetic interests in common.

The truth: Buy this.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Any chance of the avatar shape change discussed at the start of this thread?


 I just posted a thread in the section that he created about that, the section is at the bottom of the forum by the way after the mma and above adult section.

Let's see if it works


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

I did some work on the back end and was able to get the old skin back and the avatar shape corrected. As I wasn't on the site to see what it looked like before, let me know if the skin is still missing things. I'm still working on the other issues mentioned. Thanks guys.

Niall


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I did some work on the back end and was able to get the old skin back and the avatar shape corrected. As I wasn't on the site to see what it looked like before, let me know if the skin is still missing things. I'm still working on the other issues mentioned. Thanks guys.
> 
> Niall


 this has made it very hard to use on I phone have to zoom in and out all the time and move the page around to read anything.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I did some work on the back end and was able to get the old skin back and the avatar shape corrected. As I wasn't on the site to see what it looked like before, let me know if the skin is still missing things. I'm still working on the other issues mentioned. Thanks guys.
> 
> Niall


 Thanks for the avatar change

A new issue now though is that the text on my mobile is now really small. On Android Pie if it's relevant.

Edit: cross-posted with Matt.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mobile page is gone. Making it hard for me to jack off over the journal pics! Sort it! I'm getting floppy argghhhhh


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

Currently working on getting this corrected.

Niall


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Currently working on getting this corrected.
> 
> Niall


 Hi Niall, if you need any assistance, @sjacks is an expert in web design - may be able to help


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

Can mobile users test again? Should be fixed now.

Niall


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can mobile users test again? Should be fixed now.
> 
> Niall


 All working fine on mine, Android 7.0


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can mobile users test again? Should be fixed now.
> 
> Niall


 Working fine apart from members with broken avatars, if their usernames are quite long they go off the edge of the page and cause empty space on the right that forces the whole page to move around


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks, I'm still working on getting the avatars back working. I've escalated it to our tech team to get them to look into it as well. The quick fix at the moment is for users to re-upload them.

Niall


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can mobile users test again? Should be fixed now.
> 
> Niall


 Yes I phone fine.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Well this is a pleasant surprise. It's nice to see the old theme back.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can mobile users test again? Should be fixed now.
> 
> Niall


 All good again for me now too. Thanks.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

vs-Admin said:


> Thanks, I'm still working on getting the avatars back working. I've escalated it to our tech team to get them to look into it as well. The quick fix at the moment is for users to re-upload them.
> 
> Niall


 I seem to of lost my 'cover photo' from profile, have reuploaded and still not showing?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

TERBO said:


> I seem to of lost my 'cover photo' from profile, have reuploaded and still not showing?


 Same, they're still there if you right click > view image, but don't show normally


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks guys, same thing is happening on my side. I'll get this reported.

Niall


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@vs-Admin Many thanks for sorting the site skin.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey,

I was able to get the cover photos back working now. You might need to re-position/re-upload.

Niall


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

vs-Admin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was able to get the cover photos back working now. You might need to re-position/re-upload.
> 
> Niall


 Working, cheers


----------

